# Transworld Invites and shout out



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

reetings FrightProps Customers and Fellow Haunters!

As we do every year; FrightProps will write you a letter that servers as all the credentials you need to get you into the Transworld Haunt Show! Simply e-mail us at SALES at FRIGHTPROPS dot COM with your complete mailing address and number that will be attending. After receiving the letter you will still need to go http://www.haashow.com/registration to register.

I am posting this here because I normally send out an e-mail to everyone but we are so behind this year getting a TON of new products ready for the show! This might just well be the best Haunt Show EVER what with the stellar vendor lineup, exciting events, internal haunt (being setup by Tattoo and crew), and so much more going on this year!!! And you don't want to miss the last year in the STL and your chance to tour the amazing Darkness haunt!

I am looking forward to seeing everyone at the show&#8230; Stop by booth 922, grab our new 44 page catalog, and say hi!

Doug.

p.s. Oh, and I'm also giving a seminar&#8230; so don't miss a chance to see me make a complete fool of myself!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Last year in the STL? What does this mean? Is the show moving next year?


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

See you there Doug!

RandalB


----------

